# New Me and loving it!



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Some of you happy people may remember me.
This MoBookworm 1957 back for a visit, might stay awhile too.
Been reading the forums.
Some of you may remember I was trying to lose weight in the past.
Well, I did it.
Have reached my first weight goal.
Have lost 256 total pounds, 198 inches all over and 3.5 shoe sizes too.
I went from 425 depressing pounds to svelte 169 pounds.
This is the high end of my Army weight.
Went from size 26 plus size down to size 12-14 shirt, blouse, size 12-14 pants, size 4 kids shoe.
Granted this has been a 10 year journey, lots of frustration, tears.
I do yoga, walk a minimum of 5000 steps daily.
Changed my plate size.
Last year at this time was recovering from left knee total replacement.
In January will do the right total knee replacement.
The knee doesn't support me any longer.
Now on to my next weight goal of 145 pounds which will be in middle of my Army weight.
Final weight loss goal is 125 pounds which will be lowest end of my Army weight.
As I have lost the weight, my Primary care doctor and I have found out that I didn't need those 30 pills I was taking for blood pressure,cholestrol,diabetic.
I now take 1/2 a blood pressure pill daily,B complex, that's it.
So good luck to all on your weight loss journey.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

WOW! That’s wonderful!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job and welcome back!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on some truly amazing weight loss....and welcome back to HT!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Enjoy your new size! You Deserve to!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome back! I do remember you and your posts very well. You've done a incredible amount of hard work to lose that weight and I'm so pleased for you. It must be wonderful having dropped all those medications in addition to weight and fun being more active without tiring out.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great job!!! Welcome back,hope you stay awhile.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You have my upmost respect!

Mon


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wonderful accomplishment! You must be so happy. I sure am for you!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoo hoo! Congrats and welcome back! I bet you feel amazing.  got to stay healthy for those grands!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You're our hero!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! That is amazing ! Your ability to stick to your goal is admirable !


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantastic MoBookworm!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

So nice to have you back. I missed your posts. Glad things are going well for you. You are awesome !


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You done good, Lady. 
You are entitled now to congratulate yourself on a job well done. Unless you are a very short woman 125 pounds may be a bit thin. 

When I married my 5' 9" first wife she weighed 131 pounds, and I'll swear that if I fed her a big red pop she'd look like a thermometer. Bless her heart, took me 47 years but I got her up to around 200.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

Congratulations! That is truly incredible!!
You've just given yourself a BRAND NEW LIFE!!


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Imagine for a moment having to carry a 250# person on your back everywhere you went. This is a good thought process to keep the weight off. I commend you for your dedication, and know for a fact that you will feel better/do more at your lighter weight....congrats.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

holy Tao, @MoBookworm1957 AMAZEBALLS!!!!!!!!!!! I remember you working hard at it. Welcome back!


----------

